

Ask HN: Do you have documents which help clean up when you're dead? - sirwitti

On December 23rd the girlfriend of a friend died at 25 in a car accident and last week Aaron Swartz died which got me thinking about what happened if I died today.<p>Actually it would be a huge mess I fear. So i took an hour and put together some of the (to me) important information about accounts I have on websites (like Facebook, Twitter,..), about my cellphone and so on.<p>Did you plan for such a scenario? Do you have such documents? And how do you manage and let your family know about it.<p>This is also a matter of security and trust. You're giving someone a lot of power over your life...
======
anderspetersson
This summer I went to Afghanistan to work for the Swedish Army, the work
involved quite some risk. The weeks before I left I took the time to write
such documents.

These documents includes everything from how I wanted my funeral to be, ie
cremation or not, what songs, where (I live long away from the place I grow
up) I want to have my grave, if I want to donate organs etc, but also
information about my online life and password to different accounts.

Luckily I did not get hurt and are now home working with my startup, but I've
keept the documents stored on a place where my girlfriend knows where they are
(but I would see If she peeked), since I could get hit by a car when I walk
over the street or whatever.

I'm sure my relatives would benefit from the docs if I suddenly go away.

------
runarb
A friend of me had such a document. Both his grandfather and father died from
a hart attach so he may have been more prepared then most for a young death.

When the family opened his safe (!) there was an envelope with documents
describing several online accounts and a letter of attorney.

The gay had quite the active social life on the net. The family received about
100-150 phone calls from people, that for them was totally strangers, the
first couple of days. Most was basically wondering about what was happening.
Updating his social media status helped a lot.

------
codegeek
I always think about this. In fact, I have seriously considered making this
document for my wife since I don't think even she knows everything.

------
mike-cardwell
JOOI, why do you care what happens to your Facebook and Twitter accounts after
you die?

